# supreme dh lagerwechseln wie?



## ramm95 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey alle IBC benutzer habe zur zeit sehr viel ärger mit meinem commencal supreme dh rahmen,ich muss nämlich die lager wechseln nur weiß ich nicht wie bitte um tipps,es handelt sich jedoch um das hauptlager nicht um die umlenkung


----------



## Mr.A (28. Dezember 2010)

habe ich heute auch gemacht. 
Ich hab den Rahmen im Schraubstock eingespannt
( am Tretlager, alte Lager reingschraubt ) und die Lager von hinten mit einem Durchschlag rausgeklopft.immer schön abwechselnd oben/unten und recht/links schlagen
damit die Lager nicht verkanten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

